# Working from Europe for a U.S. company - tax form question



## ivastoya (May 8, 2012)

I just moved from the U.S. to Germany. In the U.S. I had a work-from-home job which I can continue in Germany. I'm not a U.S. citizen or green card holder. In the U.S. I had a student work permit which I don't have anymore. My employer wants to continue with the 1099 forms. But for that he would continue submitting my wages to the IRS for tax purposes. I don't have to pay U.S. tax anymore so I wonder which tax document I have to fill out so that my employer can write off the wages he pays to me from his taxes.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What you probably need to do at this point is to set yourself up as a "contractor" or small business in Germany. (I don't know how they do those things there - but there should be something like a "self-employed" status of some sort.)

What you will have to do is to invoice your US "employer" for your services - and depending on how much you're getting paid, you may have to cope with charging them VAT. Your "employer" will probably continue to send you a 1099 and report the payments to the IRS, but if you have no further US tax obligation they should just deduct what they pay you like any other vendor. Actually, I'm not at all sure if they even need to send 1099's to foreign vendors like yourself. Their authorization to deduct what they pay you is the invoice you send them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

